
Spotify’s move into audiobooks is a seismic shift in the publishing landscape - ilamont
https://thenewpublishingstandard.com/2020/08/18/spotifys-move-into-audiobooks-is-a-seismic-shift-in-the-publishing-landscape-but-the-ripples-will-take-time-to-be-felt/
======
switch11
this guy writes some of the BEST publishing related articles

love that he is discussing this

Amazon used to have a sliding royalty scales going all the way up to 90% for
audiobooks

Then 4/5 years back they made some excuses and changed to 40%

 __* People keep targeting Amazon for anti trust in areas like retail where it
is hard to prove because Amazon keeps using defence of 'cheaper for customer'

why not target them for anti trust in areas they have domination to a larger
extent and where they actually do blatant anti trust which leads to higher
prices for readers i.e.

Audiobooks - giving creators only 40% cut instead of earlier up to 90%

ebooks - forcing exclusivity. How is it not anti trust if the largest ebook
company in the US (60% market share) says to self published authors - give us
exclusivity and get 65% of book sales. OR don't give us exclusivity and get
only 35%

------
boring_twenties
Oh, no. Between the damn podcast crap, and now this, will there be any music
left on my Spotify home page at all?

~~~
chewz
You are right but try Spotify Lite
[https://www.spotify.com/lite/](https://www.spotify.com/lite/)

And Spotify Stations

[https://www.spotify.com/us/stations/](https://www.spotify.com/us/stations/)

